

PHP Dark Arts: GUI Programming with GTK - vital101
http://www.re-cycledair.com/php-dark-arts-gui-programming-with-gtk

======
apgwoz
While I knew this was possible, I'd never considered it. However, with HipHop
(<http://github.com/facebook/hiphop-php/wiki>), this might actually be an
acceptable and great way to develop desktop applications.

------
VMG
You can really use the code because it is badly formatted:
<http://i.imgur.com/qOVK6.png>. Embarrassing.

~~~
wanderr
Annoying, but not the end of the world. Doesn't make the article useless.

